# Sharp pickles and Jalapenos. With a kick!



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

So I was out of sharp pickles and almost out of sharp Jalapenos. For this batch I'm kicking things up a bit.
First, I changed from using Alum. And went to pickle crisp after it was suggested from my friend 

 daveomak









And the results:







Now, this is where it gets interesting.
12 cups cider vinegar
3 Tbs dill seed
3 Tbs pickling spice
3 Tbs pickling salt.
3 Tbs dried minced onions.
All this gets put in a non-reactive pot. And brought to a boil.
In each jar I put 1/4 tsp of the pickle crisp.
And in two jars. I put a tsp of 

 tx smoker
's spice blend
And in the other two. I put a tsp of the smoked SC reaper powder from 

 tropics

Should be "warm"


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2019)

Good choice...  Never know if the stories about aluminum are correct....


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 21, 2019)

Wow Steve...that looks real good!! I'm still pretty well set on jalapenos but am getting close to needing some more pickles. I'd already decided I needed to amp them up a bit and now the cogs are turning....

How long till you think they will be ready? I'd really like your feedback on the ones you used my spice mix in. Not having ready access to the reapers, I'll just go with what I have on hand.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

they look good steve,  but i'm not sure about the reapers, sounds like they could do some damage!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Good choice...  Never know if the stories about aluminum are correct....



I did allot of research about alum before using it. And the data I saw was so hit and miss. I really didn't think much of it. But, hell, if there is a better, or same way of getting the same results. And perhaps a safer way.  Then why not? The pickle crisp costs more. But that's fine. Thanks again for showing this to me.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Steve...that looks real good!! I'm still pretty well set on jalapenos but am getting close to needing some more pickles. I'd already decided I needed to amp them up a bit and now the cogs are turning....
> 
> How long till you think they will be ready? I'd really like your feedback on the ones you used my spice mix in. Not having ready access to the reapers, I'll just go with what I have on hand.
> 
> Robert



These are vacuum sealed. So they'll be ready in a few days...week at the most. I'll let you know.


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2019)

Steve I do believe in the ring of fire as 

 foamheart
  says get some ice cream and pray in the morning Come On Ice cream LOL
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2019)

Steve you can use Grape leaves when Pickling to keep them crisp.
Richie


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 21, 2019)

Those look great Steve. I have been using alum too as I have never seen pickle crisp. Will have to try it on the next batch. Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> they look good steve,  but i'm not sure about the reapers, sounds like they could do some damage!



I had a touch, and I mean a touch of that on a pizza when I first got it. It had my eyes watering. But it had a very nice flavor and not just heat. Which I think will work well with this.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve you can use Grape leaves when Pickling to keep them crisp.
> Richie



I've heard that. And with all the wineries around here. You would think they would be easy to get. But, that is not the case. I would really like to make Dolmades. Those stuffed grape leaves with rice, mint, and spices. Love those things.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those look great Steve. I have been using alum too as I have never seen pickle crisp. Will have to try it on the next batch. Thanks!



Thank 

 daveomak
 he showed it to me. But thanks the same.


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've heard that. And with all the wineries around here. You would think they would be easy to get. But, that is not the case. I would really like to make Dolmades. Those stuffed grape leaves with rice, mint, and spices. Love those things.


My neighbor has vines but I have enough pickles put up to last a while,I should have grabbed a bunch and froze them.Wasn't thinking but next year I will grab some.
Richie


----------



## xray (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks good Steve! I bet that’s gonna be good.

I’m in the mood to pickle something. I’ll have to use Robert’s seasoning. I’m thinking about pickling some turnips with it.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> So I was out of sharp pickles and almost out of sharp Jalapenos. For this batch I'm kicking things up a bit.
> First, I changed from using Alum. And went to pickle crisp after it was suggested from my friend
> 
> daveomak
> ...


The harder the kick the the better I say!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks good Steve! I bet that’s gonna be good.
> 
> I’m in the mood to pickle something. I’ll have to use Robert’s seasoning. I’m thinking about pickling some turnips with it.



And that is something I keep forgetting to do. I do like turnips.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> The harder the kick the the better I say!



I'm hoping not o hard of a kick!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice Steve, gonna be a long weeks wait..... 

John


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 21, 2019)

Sure hope that isn't your go-to insomnia medicine 
I would give it a try though.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok, time enough. The anticipation is killing me!







On the left are the ones with Robert's spices @tx. On the right. With Richie's  

 tropics

I tried Roberts first. It is very good. There is a good hint of heat and flavor. I like it! 
Next....oh boy! Comes the ones with the Carolina reaper blend. I'm a tad nervous!

Well......I'm surprised. Really surprised. These are warm. Oh hell, they are hot! The heat I would say is a tad more then a shot of Tabasco sauce. So, to liven things up. A mixed some together for a blend.







I can't wait to try this in a salad or pizza. yum!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok....you got my attention. those really need a good old fashioned Texas style inspection though. Do you need my address or do you still have it?? 

Not gonna happen but had to try....
Robert


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2019)

Steve sounds like it is standing up to its reputation 
Glad you like it
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice job Steve!

Like!

John


----------

